# origin of של



## tFighterPilot

Moderator note: split off from another thread.



David S said:


> Hello everyone,  Is there a grammar rule about when smichut should be used vs. "shel"?  I know that Biblical Hebrew rarely used של but I'm wondering about Modern Hebrew. Is "shel" used even when there is no "possesion"?  For example, how would you say "Spanish teacher"? מורת ספרדית או מורה של ספרדית?  Thanks


Biblical Hebrew did not have של at all. However, Mishnaic Hebrew used it constantly.


----------



## Drink

tFighterPilot said:


> Biblical Hebrew did not have של at all. However, Mishnaic Hebrew used it constantly.



Biblical Hebrew did have the predecessor אשר ל-.


----------



## origumi

tFighterPilot said:


> Biblical Hebrew did not have של at all.


Beyond Song of Songs 1:6, 8:12.


----------



## tFighterPilot

origumi said:


> Beyond Song of Songs 1:6, 8:12.



אני מניח שזאת הוכחה די טובה שהם לא נכתבו על ידי שלמה המלך. בכל זאת זה תמוה שאמנם המילה מופיעה שם, ובשני המקרים כחלק מאותו צירוף מילים.


----------



## origumi

tFighterPilot said:


> אני מניח שזאת הוכחה די טובה שהם לא נכתבו על ידי שלמה המלך. בכל זאת זה תמוה שאמנם המילה מופיעה שם, ובשני המקרים כחלק מאותו צירוף מילים.


 התיארוך של שיר השירים סבוך, ישנן תאוריות החל מהמאה תשיעית ועד המאה רביעית לפנה"ס. השפה היא אולי צפונית-קדומה (ומשקפת תכונות ארכאיות מימי הפרוטו ארמית-כנענית שהשתמרו בצפון יותר מאשר בדרום בשל קרבה גיאוגרפית-תרבותית לארמים), אולי מימי בית שני ומושפעת מהסביבה הלשונית דאז, אולי מזמן/מקום בין שני אלה, ואולי מכילה יותר מרובד אחד. בכל מקרה אינה נראית כשייכת לשלמה, תקופת המלוכה המוקדמת, דרום הארץ. פסוק הפתיחה שמייחס את הספר לשלמה יכול להיות עברית-דרומית, (כלומר יהודאית, של שבט יהודה) בגלל המילה "אשר", אבל הוא שייך מן הסתם לרובד מאוחר.

חוסר הוודאות מקשה להסיק משהו חד משמעי מכך שהמילה "של" מופיעה רק פעמיים במקרא, שתיהן בשיר השירים, ובשני המקרים באותה הטייה ואותו מטבע לשון.


----------



## Drink

tFighterPilot said:


> אני מניח שזאת הוכחה די טובה שהם לא נכתבו על ידי שלמה המלך. בכל זאת זה תמוה שאמנם המילה מופיעה שם, ובשני המקרים כחלק מאותו צירוף מילים.



Even in the time of King Solomon, ש- existed in the Northern dialects. Even though של did not yet exist as a separate word, it did exist as simply ש- + ל-.


----------



## origumi

Drink said:


> Even in the time of King Solomon, ש- existed in the Northern dialects. Even though של did not yet exist as a separate word, it did exist as simply ש- + ל-.


And if we take also  של = _due to_ in addition to של = _of_, there are more instances in the Bible, such as לְכוּ וְנַפִּילָה גוֹרָלוֹת וְנֵדְעָה בְּשֶׁלְּמִי הָרָעָה הַזֹּאת (Jonah 1:7), יוֹדֵעַ אָנִי כִּי בְשֶׁלִּי הַסַּעַר הַגָּדוֹל הַזֶּה עֲלֵיכֶם (Jonah 1:12).


----------



## Drink

origumi said:


> And if we take also  של = _due to_ in addition to של = _of_, there are more instances in the Bible, such as לְכוּ וְנַפִּילָה גוֹרָלוֹת וְנֵדְעָה בְּשֶׁלְּמִי הָרָעָה הַזֹּאת (Jonah 1:7), יוֹדֵעַ אָנִי כִּי בְשֶׁלִּי הַסַּעַר הַגָּדוֹל הַזֶּה עֲלֵיכֶם (Jonah 1:12).



But that is what I mean that it was not a separate word (בשלמי, instead of בשל מי).


----------



## origumi

Drink said:


> But that is what I mean that it was not a separate word (בשלמי, instead of בשל מי).


I think that the question is not so much "when של got an appearance as a standalone written word". It is "when it got a standalone meaning". שלי and בשלמי demonstrate this difficulty. Taking כרמי שלי from Song of Songs, this can be translated to either:

A. _The vineyard which belongs to me_, or simply:
B. _My vineyard_ (or olive grove etc.)

There seems to have been a slow development from A to B, it's hard to tell when B became dominant enough in the language, and if B is dominant in Song of Songs and maybe other Biblical locations.


----------



## Drink

origumi said:


> I think that the question is not so much "when של got an appearance as a standalone written word". It is "when it got a standalone meaning". שלי and בשלמי demonstrate this difficulty. Taking כרמי שלי from Song of Songs, this can be translated to either:
> 
> A. _The vineyard which belongs to me_, or simply:
> B. _My vineyard_ (or olive grove etc.)
> 
> There seems to have been a slow development from A to B, it's hard to tell when B became dominant enough in the language, and if B is dominant in Song of Songs and maybe other Biblical locations.



But I think it is likely that the dominance of B corresponds to של being written as a separate word.


----------



## origumi

Drink said:


> But I think it is likely that the dominance of B corresponds to של being written as a separate word.


Well, this is not productive when we face the form שלי and cannot tell whether it should be regarded a separate word + suffix של-י, or the compound ש-לי.


----------



## ystab

True, but the Dagesh in the Lamed does imply that the origin is ש-לי rather than של-י.


----------



## Drink

origumi said:


> Well, this is not productive when we face the form שלי and cannot tell whether it should be regarded a separate word + suffix של-י, or the compound ש-לי.



You're right. In such cases we simply don't know.



ystab said:


> True, but the Dagesh in the Lamed does imply that the origin is ש-לי rather than של-י.



I believe that של-י is also spelled with a dagesh. They are indistinguishable.


----------



## Drink

I just went through all the instances of "אשר ל-" in the Book of Genesis (I was going to go through the whole Tanach, but Genesis turned out to be sufficient). "אשר ל-" is found 30 times in Genesis, 18 of which are the set phrase "כל אשר ל-", and the other 12 of which are the following:

*Genesis 23:9* - ויתן לי את מערת המכפלה *אשר לו*
*Genesis 25:6* - ולבני הפילגשים *אשר ל*אברהם נתן אברהם מתנת
*Genesis 29:9* - ורחל באה עם הצאן *אשר ל*אביה
Genesis 31:1 - לקח יעקב את כל אשר לאבינו ומ*אשר ל*אבינו עשה את כל הכבד הזה
*Genesis 31:19* - ותגנב רחל את התרפים *אשר ל*אביה
Genesis 32:24 - ויעבר את *אשר לו*
Genesis 33:9 - יהי לך *אשר לך*
Genesis 34:14 - לא נוכל לעשות הדבר הזה לתת את אחותנו לאיש *אשר לו* ערלה
*Genesis 40:5* - המשקה והאפה *אשר ל*מלך מצרים אשר אסורים בבית הסהר
*Genesis 41:43* - וירכב אתו במרכבת המשנה *אשר לו*
*Genesis 47:4* - כי אין מרעה לצאן *אשר ל*עבדיך
Genesis 47:6 - ושמתם שרי מקנה על *אשר לי*

Clearly all these cases are related to possession and *seven of them (in bold above) are used exactly the same way as של is used today*. Thus, this meaning definitely existed back when Genesis was written, but the question still remains whether it was exclusively emphatic ("the sheep that belonged to her father") or whether it was ever used for casual indication of possession ("her father's sheep").


----------



## Albert Schlef

I haven't diligently followed the discussion, but, FWIW, here's a tiny piece about "של":

http://www.ynet.co.il/home/1,7340,L-3211-18074-30295624,00.html

As for standalone "של" it says:


בלשון חכמים מילת הזיקה היא "ש" בלבד (פרט לציטוטים מקראיים), וכשהיא מצטרפת למילת היחס "ל" היא הופכת איתה למילה אחת (במילת היחס "ל" יופיע דגש חזק). כך הוא המצב בכתבי היד המעולים של המשנה [...] ברבות הזמנים ועם תהליך מסירת המשנה בכתבי יד מאוחרים ובמיוחד בדפוסים, התרחשו תיקונים של מעתיקים על פי המקרא יחד עם השפעות בבליות, ומילת היחס 'של-' החבורה למילה (כמו 'שלשלמה') ניתקה ממנה והפכה לנפרדת [...] כך קיבלנו את המילה 'של' כמילה עצמאית [...]"


If I understand correctly (which is dubious, as I'm a bit dense), that person is saying that a bare של doesn't appear in the original Mishnaic texts (though שלי/שלו/שלך do appear there, if I understand correctly) but only in later copies of them.


----------



## Drink

Albert Schlef said:


> I haven't diligently followed the discussion, but, FWIW, here's a tiny piece about "של":
> 
> http://www.ynet.co.il/home/1,7340,L-3211-18074-30295624,00.html
> 
> As for standalone "של" it says:
> 
> 
> בלשון חכמים מילת הזיקה היא "ש" בלבד (פרט לציטוטים מקראיים), וכשהיא מצטרפת למילת היחס "ל" היא הופכת איתה למילה אחת (במילת היחס "ל" יופיע דגש חזק). כך הוא המצב בכתבי היד המעולים של המשנה [...] ברבות הזמנים ועם תהליך מסירת המשנה בכתבי יד מאוחרים ובמיוחד בדפוסים, התרחשו תיקונים של מעתיקים על פי המקרא יחד עם השפעות בבליות, ומילת היחס 'של-' החבורה למילה (כמו 'שלשלמה') ניתקה ממנה והפכה לנפרדת [...] כך קיבלנו את המילה 'של' כמילה עצמאית [...]"
> 
> 
> If I understand correctly (which is dubious, as I'm a bit dense), that person is saying that a bare של doesn't appear in the original Mishnaic texts (though שלי/שלו/שלך do appear there, if I understand correctly) but only in later copies of them.



That's interesting. I hadn't though of that, but now I realize that the spellings in the Mishnah were not very important (unlike the Torah and Tanach), so many of the spellings got changed. For example, the standalone Mishnah says "משעה *שהכוהנים* נכנסין לאכול בתרומתן", while the Mishnah in the Talmud Bavli says "משעה שהכהנים *נכנסים* לאכול בתרומתן" and the Mishnah in the Talmud Yerushalmi says "משעה שהכהנים נכנסין *לוכל* בתרומתן". Thus it is very believable that the spelling of של was originally attached, but later detached.


----------



## JAN SHAR

Regarding ש+ל, it's worth mentioning that in older texts this combination is still attached to the noun which it governs, e.g. שלזבחין in Zeb. v. 1. Gradually של was detached from the noun by the scribes, and now appears as an independent particle של. So especially with pronominal suffixes שלי שלך, etc.


----------



## Drink

How do you know it was detached by the scribes and not by the speakers?


----------

